# Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen



## Hammi24 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe vor nächste woche mal mit nem kollegen, in Rolduc angeln zu gehen.#6 die frage, die wir uns nur stellen ist, kennt die seen jemand? insbesondere see 1 und 3? also der see oben am "Vereinsheim" und 2 seen weiter???#c was schwimmt da rum, wie tief sind die seen etwa im durchschnitt?#c Wenn da jemand was weiß, und das auch noch preisgeben kann/will/möchte, wäre das sehr genial. :m 
Hab mal gehört, das da auch hechte drin sind, der verein aber lieber hätte, wenn man einen hecht fangen sollte, das man den dann mit nimmt. OBWOHL DER HECHT IN HOLLAND GESPERRT IST!!!|bigeyes

Vielen dank schonmal. 

Hammi


----------



## Haesel (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Also ich kenne nur den See 3. Es ist nicht verboten Hecht mit zunehmen.
Jedoch persönlich habe ich da noch nix gefangen....ging mehreren Leuten so.


----------



## Hammi24 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Hallo Haesel!

Danke für die antwort.:m aber hast du auch n paar daten bezüglich Wassertiefe, oder so? der Kollege von mir wohnt da ums eck und geht da jeden tag mitm hund lang. sehen tut man die fische.:q KArpfen, brassen, schleien usw. aber die frage bleibt. boden beschaffenheit, tiefe? dann bräuchte man nicht alles an equipment mitnehmen und könnte sich aufs wesentliche beschränken. |supergri

Danke Hammi:vik:


----------



## CKBW (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Wenn ihr auf Friedfisch Angeln wollt kann ich euch nur den Burggraben vom Kasteel Erenstein empfehlen, von Rolduc hbe ich bislang nichts gutes gehört, war mir die Teiche mal angucken und bin auch schnellstens wieder gefahren......


----------



## Kelti (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Meine persönliche Meinung!

*Weiher 1*
Geht nur was, wenn Du/ihr richtig nah an die gegenüberliegende Mauer kommt, im Freiwasser schwimmen ein Paar Brassen rum; auf Posemontage geht nichts.

*Weiher 2
*Nur mit der Stippe darfste da ran 

*Weiher 3
*An der Insel und rechts davon, sehr flach. 
Links der Insel wird es tiefer.
Stellen ausser der "Waldkante" gibt es nicht  
Im Freiwasser noch nie was gefangen.

*Weiher 4
*Rotfederngewässer, sehr flach, Paar Brassen.
Angeblich darfste die Rotfedern als Köderfisch mitnehmen. 


Letzter Ansitz (ca. 6 Std) von mir war am Samstag am Weiher 1, als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.
Auch andere vor Ort befindlichen Angler hatten an diesem Tag nichts. 

Alternativen in Kerkrade und unmittelbarer Umgebung gibt es einige, da wäre z.B. HSV Strijthagen, Cranenweijer, Burggraben Ehrenstein. Kommt immer drauf an wie weit ihr Fahren wollt


----------



## Haesel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Also Cranenweier und der Burggraben am Kastel ist zur Zeit ebenfalls sehr schlecht. Zu Strijthagen und Dentgenbach kann ich leider nix sagen. In Rimburg war es gut.


----------



## Hammi24 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Klingt ja alles kontra gut. Naja. Waren anfang des jahres mal da, haben aber nix gefangen. Da haben wirs aber auf die arschkalte wasser temperatur abgewälzt. Jetzt wollen wir nochmal hin. Testen was geht. Angefüttert hat der kollege schonmal. Ok. Wenns morgen wieder nix gibt, war das das letzte mal an den weihern. Dann holen wir uns nächstes jahr den vispas wieder beim bergsma. Dann gehts auch wieder ans kasteel ehrenstein! Da wissen wir wenigstens das wir was fangen. 
Vielen dank trotzdem für die antworten.


----------



## Haesel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Also ich finde, das Rolduc und Kastel schlecht zu beangeln sind. Da geht wirklich nix zur Zeit.


----------



## Kelti (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*



Hammi24 schrieb:


> Angefüttert hat der kollege schonmal


Laßt euch nicht erwischen, die Holländer sind da sehr eigen drin


----------



## Kelti (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

@Hammi24

Nicht dass ich neugierig bin, aber wie ist es denn heute gelaufen??


----------



## Hammi24 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

hallo zusammen!
Ja wie ist es heute gelaufen. ziemlich besch....... würd ich sagen. klares wasser, dicke fische, haben eigentlich ganz gut vorgefüttert und auch mit den futterkörben ganz gut hantiert, aaaaaber. noch nicht mal n klienes rotauge oder sowas#c. jede menge fuschbrut war zu sehen,|bigeyes und haben unseren schwimmer als ball benutzt. aber gebissen hat nix|evil:. dann kam jemand vorbei der uns kontrolliert hatte und meinte, das die laut nem biologen warscheinlich ne krankheit im wasser haben|evil:, sonst wäre es nicht so klar. die fische würden den boden nicht aufwühlen. kotzt natürlich richtig an,:r da ich in deutschland auch in nem verein bin, und jetzt zur sicherheit 2 ruten neu bespulen darf, weil ich keinen bock habe, WENN die denn ne krankheit drin haben, die bei uns einzuschleppen! #q#q
war auf jeden Fall das letzte mal, das ich bei denen geangelt habe!

Trotzdem allen anderen noch ein fröhliches Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Haesel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Warum neu bespulen ? Wenn alles getrocknet ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht gering Krankheiten einzuschleppen.
Wenn du Desinfektionsspray hast, einen Lappen gut einsprühen und die Schnur damit abwaschen. Haken etc. auch damit einsprühen und gut ist.

Wenn das der Kontrolleuer ist den ich meine (Kleiner mit Roller), der erzählt seeeeehr viel |bigeyes


----------



## Haesel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Dann haben die aber schon lange ne Krankheit. War letzten Sommer auch schon so.....und gefangen hat da so gut wie nie einer....


----------



## Kelti (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Den großen Sauerstoffmangel am Weiher 1 nicht zu vergessen. Der Weiher war für knapp 2 Monate komplett gesperrt


----------



## Hammi24 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Waren anfang des jahres da, und haben uns mit den leuten mal unterhalten, über weiher, besatz usw. aber wie man das so macht, haben die die ganze anlage natürlich hochgelobt und schwer angepriesen! kurz gesagt, wir sind drauf reingefallen. passiert uns auch nicht nochmal. nächstes jahr wieder beim bergsma den vispas holen und gut is.


----------



## schnupp (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich war 2012 oft dort fischen und habe mit dem Method Feeder eigentlich immer sehr gut gefangen.(Weiher 1 neben dem Entenhäuschen)
Habe aber auch von einigen gehört das der Verein seit 2013 viele Probleme mit der Wasserqualität hatte.

Probiert doch demnächst mal den Droomvijver in Hoensbroek.
Ein besseres Gewässer für Weßfisch kenne ich nicht!


----------



## Haesel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Hmmm Berksma.....glaube das wird nix mehr. Mir hat man beim Angeln erzählt, das der zu macht.

Angeln werde ich in Rolduc auch nicht mehr....


----------



## Kelti (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*



Haesel schrieb:


> Hmmm Berksma.....glaube das wird nix mehr. Mir hat man beim Angeln erzählt, das der zu macht.
> 
> Angeln werde ich in Rolduc auch nicht mehr....



Dann schau mal http://www.hsvstrijthagen.nl/algemeen.htm, eine von den Alternativen, die ich schon mal angesprochen hab.

War heute zu nem sponatem Ansitz ( 5 Std) dort, bin mit dem Fangergebnis zufrieden: 1 x Klodeckel; 1 Rotfeder (staatliche Größe); 8 x Karausche und 1 x Schleie

Kein Vergleich zu Rolduc 

P.S Leider gibt es die Seite nur in der holländischen Version


----------



## Haesel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

War mir eben in strijthagen 13.00 Uhr und habe mir die Teiche angesehen, die Anlage ist sehr sauber und gefällt mir. Schade das ich von kerkrade schon den vispas habe. Werde morgen vielleicht dort angeln gehen, muss nur noch eine Tageskarte holen.


----------



## Kelti (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*



Haesel schrieb:


> War mir eben in strijthagen 13.00 Uhr und habe mir die Teiche angesehen, die Anlage ist sehr sauber und gefällt mir. Schade das ich von kerkrade schon den vispas habe. Werde morgen vielleicht dort angeln gehen, muss nur noch eine Tageskarte holen.



Na dann, " Petri" 

Kannst ja mal von Deinen Erfahrungen dann berichten


----------



## Hammi24 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Hallo leute. Hab mir die seite angesehen von strijthagen! Wenn ich das richtig übersetzt habe darf man da kurzgesagt ........nix! Keine boilies benutzen usw. D.h. die köder mit denen ich bis jetzt gute erfahrungen gemacht habe, mini boilies, hallibut-pellets. Darf man nicht nutzen. Und das soll dann gut sein? Hm. Ich weiß ja nicht. Werd mir mal ne karte kaufen und das mal testen.


----------



## Kelti (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

Onkel Google (Übersetzer) sagt nur dazu:
"Verboten zu füttern mit Kartoffeln, rohem Getreide, einschließlich Kichererbsen, Tigernüsse, Hanf und boillies"

Diese Einschränkung hast Du an fast allen Gewässern in Holland 

Hab da bisher mit Pellets, Boillie, Made geangelt und es gab nie bei ner Kontrolle Streß 
Selbst ein Holländer, dem ich beim Keschern geholfen habe, angelte da mit Boillies. Daher kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es verboten sei


----------



## Haesel (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rolduc HSV-OnsGenogen*

War gestern dort angeln.... Leider Schneider geblieben... 
Habe dort auch mit gekochtem Hanf und Weizen angefügten... Kein Problem... War am teich vom Kastel.... Werde demnächst den Teich dahinter ausprobieren


----------

